# Lawn fertilizer clearance at Walmart



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

I was at my local Walmart here in socal and they had all there fertilizers on clearance.

I got 14lbs bags of 29-0-4 for $3.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

We had this happen around here the past two years. Bought a pallet of the 29-0-4 x 42 lbs bags at $3 last year. Each store had their own closeout price. Some were as high as $5 

Unfortunately I think they learned their lessons and none of the local stores even stocked it this year. It's ship to store only but still a reasonable $13ish per 42 lbs bag.

It worked well for me!!!! Scoop it up, I did!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

This happens every year at our Walmart,but it's a bit too early. This usually doesn't take place until October or November. I will go check tomorrow just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I picked up the 42#'ers for $5 a bag last year or the year before. The AS for $5 a bag is a great deal IMO. My Walmart doesn't ever stock that stuff.


----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

Is there a difference between using this walmart brand compared to say a lesco/scotts brand? How long is the shelf life on bagged fertilizer??


----------



## nt5000 (Jun 13, 2018)

RandyMan said:


> Is there a difference between using this walmart brand compared to say a lesco/scotts brand? How long is the shelf life on bagged fertilizer??


Bump. I'm interested to know this too.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

nt5000 said:


> RandyMan said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a difference between using this walmart brand compared to say a lesco/scotts brand? How long is the shelf life on bagged fertilizer??
> ...


Depends on what is in it, but at $5 a bag, you can't really go wrong.


----------



## futuradesign (Jul 3, 2018)

https://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker?sku=433182213

https://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker?sku=55502935\

Here's a few links to check local inventory. Nothing on clearance in my area.


----------

